# serious question



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i know not many people will believe this but i will give it a chance......i need to know what type of trap to use on a cat that wont hurtit because this ceratin cat has a 5,000 dollar reward on its head and i would love to collect.....thanx for those who belive me and give me some info


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

There are multiple live traps on the market just search the net or one of the more experienced members on this sight may help you. i only went trapping with my grampa a couple of times.


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

Any have a hart trap will work, if it is big enough, they are very easy to use and will not hirt the cat.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Go to any outdoors place and ask for a racoon trap. They are like a big metale cage that has a door that swings shut when something walks into it. Just place some cat food inside and watch yourself trap a cat


----------

